
This Week in Programming: Python Heats Up the Language Horse Race - rbanffy
https://thenewstack.io/week-programming-horse-race-heats-python/?utm_content=buffer5e792&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
jamesmp98
I can't take it seriously, it listed NoSQL as a language.

